

A convenient setup using Erlang for your web app. - setori88
http://buffered.io/2010/09/01/webmachine-erlydtl-and-riak-part-1/

======
alexwestholm
I found it very useful to look at a few other Webmachine examples to
understand this. <http://bitbucket.org/justin/webmachine/wiki/Home>

------
setori88
Actually this setup is really nice, by including the use of reltool it makes
life really easy for distributing your code. Reltool is like a jar file in the
java world - except it actually includes the entire erlang runtime. Thus
eradicating shared library nightmares.

~~~
OJ
Details of this is coming in a future post. The early parts of the series are
focussed on the development environment set up :)

~~~
hassy
You should also mention Mochi Reloader and Distel. The first one takes no time
to set up and removes so much friction from the dev process. Distel requires
some set up and learning time, but that will pay off very quickly.

~~~
OJ
Webmachine uses Mochiweb behind the scenes, hence the reloader comes for free
in this setup.

Distel is specific to Emacs. In this series I don't want to discuss which
editor to use (esp given I prefer using VIM ;)) as that can come across as
constraining. I'd rather leave IDE/Editor discussions elsewhere.

